# Info on the Southern Angle-Headed Dragon??



## Shmabe (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi there, Im only new to reptiles and ultimately i wish to keep a Boyds Forest Dragon BUT, of course they are Class 2, so i need my Class 1 for 2 years. I do also like the Southern Angle-Headed Dragon and its Class 1, would that be a good way to start into reptiles and gain experience for a Boyds Dragon?

I know because of their enviroment Southern Angle-Heads probably have more specialised needs, I have a rough idea but im not 100% percent sure on all their requirements, lighting, feeding, humidity etc

If anyone has or knows of anyone with these little guys could you help me out

Thankyou all so much
Look forward to hearing from you

Gabe


----------



## slacker (Jul 29, 2008)

Care sheet for spinipes: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/articles/hypsilurus-spinipes-by-marc-furbank-71552

I've never kept spinipes, but from what I've heard, they sound as if they can be more of a pain in the **** than boydii.

I have a couple of young boydii--one is great, the other has been a poor feeder over the past few months, requiring assist-feeding. Other than that, they seem easy to keep so far.

Good luck


----------



## Bowmer (Jul 29, 2008)

I struggled to find information on Angle Heads when i first got my trio too.

I used the Care Guide in the wiki and from there learnt from my mistakes. They aren't overly difficuilt to care for but can be very moody.

Once you have set up there enclosure don't change it too much, they don't like change.

I have found that even though it says they do not require heat, that in winter some heat should be offered (Especially if they are young or you get to < 10 degrees). As for humidity, i find misting once a day has been plenty for them, and if you have live plants in with them then they create humidity too. I am sure the hotter and dryer it is the more often they will need misting.

Although i have never seen mine drink from their bowl, they love to splash about in it.

As for lights I offer them UV lighting for 12 hours a day in winter (And will up that to 14 hours in summer).

Feeding i have found to be the most difficult thing with these guys. Mine eat woodies, crickets, hybiscus flowers and slaters. I offer them Mini mealworms or superworms that have recently shed once a week as a treat. However it is not uncommon for mine to refuse food for 3-5 days in a row, or for them to wait for you to leave the room to eat. I coat mine in vit. supplements and calcium every second.

The only thing i haven't been able to do is determine the sex of them. 

Again i am by no means an expert on these, and what i have learnt is only from trial and error, but if you have any questions PM me and i'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hey mate give me a pm and all tell you pritty much everything you need to know.*


----------



## BT (Jul 29, 2008)

sexing is easy.patterned= female, non-patterned or little patten=male


----------



## Bowmer (Jul 29, 2008)

BT said:


> sexing is easy.patterned= female, non-patterned or little patten=male


 
I know, but i have 2 definate females, and one that looks really dull 80% of the time, but the other 20% looks as stunning as the other 2. So i'm not 100% sure.



Timmo said:


> *Hey mate give me a pm and all tell you pritty much everything you need to know.*


 
Out of curiosity, do your dragons eat any fruit or vegies i've read a few different things regarding that. And what about pinkie mice?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 29, 2008)

Bowmer said:


> Out of curiosity, do your dragons eat any fruit or vegies i've read a few different things regarding that. And what about pinkie mice?


*I have offered them fruit and vegies many times but they allways refuse it. With pinkie mice im yet to try them. Im waiting to they get abit older mate.*


----------

